# Pressemeldung: Hagebaumarkt Brandungscup großer Erfolg für Angler und Veranstalter



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Hagebaumarkt Brandungscup großer Erfolg für Angler und Veranstalter​*
Tostedt. 

Am 20.3.2010 wurde der 2. Hagebaumarkt Brandungscup in der Eckernförder Bucht ausgeangelt. Die Initiatoren der  Veranstaltung, Volker Graskamp vom Hagebaumarkt Rendsburg und Heinz–Dieter Bodendieck von Zebco Sports Europe,  konnten trotz regnerisch kalten Wetters 63 Angler am Start begrüßen. 

Die am weitesten angereisten Teilnehmer kamen aus Wismar. Nach 5 Stunden Brandungsangeln konnten insgesamt 201 Fische gefangen und den Ordnern vorgelegt werden.

Vor dem Angeln konnten die Teilnehmer schätzen, wie viele Fische tatsächlich gefangen werden sollten. Den richtigen Tipp gab Meiko Kähler ab und konnte dadurch eine „Quantum World Champion Brandungsrute“ sein Eigen nennen. 

Den längsten Butt fing Rolf Wittern und den längsten Dorsch Dieter Großmann. Gesamtsieger der Veranstaltung mit 13 gefangenen Fischen wurde Björn Hansen, gefolgt von Andreas Burkhardt und Jürgen Schmidt. 

Dass so eine Veranstaltung begeistern kann, dafür sorgten nicht zuletzt die gesponserten Preise von Zebco Sports Europe und dem Hagebaumarkt Rendsburg. Hochwertige Ruten, Rollen, Bohrmaschinen, Gartengeräte, Brandungszelte und Pavillons und vieles, vieles mehr standen den Siegern als Preise zu Auswahl. 

So war es nicht verwunderlich, dass sich viele der Teilnehmer gleich wieder für den 3. Hagebaumarkt Brandungscup am 12. März 2011 anmelden wollten. 

Nährere Infos zur nächstjährigen Austragung beim Hagebaumarkt Rendsburg, Volker Graskamp, Tel. 04331-781123 oder bei Heinz–Dieter Bodendieck (Zebco Sports Europe), Tel. 0171-7658492.




Heinz–Dieter Bodendieck (l.) und Volker Graskamp vor den Preisen.


----------



## heini mück (20. April 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hagebaumarkt Brandungscup großer Erfolg für Angler und Veranstalte*

das sieht doch recht ordentlich aus.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hagebaumarkt Brandungscup großer Erfolg für Angler und Veranstalte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So war es nicht verwunderlich, dass sich viele der Teilnehmer gleich wieder für den 3. Hagebaumarkt Brandungscup *am 12. März 2011* anmelden wollten.



Der findet *nicht* am 12.3.2011 statt sondern am *19.3.2011*.

Die Ausschreibung darf ich hier leider nicht posten (Schleichwerbung) aber dieser Hinweis wird wohl erlaubt sein.


----------

